# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Structurele verhoging
Hallo,

Ik heb, na een virusinfectie met behoorlijk hoge koorts een aantal weken geleden, als "restverschijnsel" een structureel te hoge lichaamstemperatuur. Zo'n 37.5 tot 37.8
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Is dit normaal? Gaat het vanzelf over?
M.

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb, na een virusinfectie met behoorlijk hoge koorts een aantal weken geleden, als "restverschijnsel" een structureel te hoge lichaamstemperatuur. Zo'n 37.5 tot 37.8
> Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Is dit normaal? Gaat het vanzelf over?
> M.


Ik heb percies hetzelfde weet ook niet wat het is moet maandag weer naar de huisdokter ,groetjes Corry

----------


## Nynke-22

Ik weet niet wat je lichaamstempratuur voorheen was? maar 37,5 is een normale lichaamstempratuur hoor.. Voor de mens ligt de normale lichaamstemperatuur tussen de 36,5° en 37,5° Celsius. Er bestaat een zekere dagelijkse variatie; 's morgens vroeg om ca 3 uur is de temperatuur het laagst, 's middags om ca. 18 uur het hoogst; daarnaast kan bij grote lichamelijke inspanning de temperatuur tot boven de 38°C oplopen zonder dat dit abnormaal kan worden genoemd. Bij een lichaamstemperatuur bij de mens in rust boven 37,5°C maar onder de 38°C spreken we van verhoging, bij een temperatuur van meer dan 38°C van koorts.

Als je het niet helemaal vertrouwd zou je even een belletje kunnen plegen naar je huisarts. Die zullen je waarschijnlijk vertellen dat een virusinfectie veel tijd in beslag neemt. 

Ik hoop dat je in de tussentijd al tot een antwoord bent gekomen.

Succes!

----------

